# Probotix.com's updated machine design.



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I've been following Probotix.com's facebook page, and today they confirmed to me that all their machines except the V90-MK2 now come standard with a 6060 gantry beam, taller gantry side plates for a true 5" of Z travel above the bed, and a spread/split Z bearing layout for the stiffest possible Z axis assembly.

Updates to older machines don't appear feasible. The cable chain, and almost all gantry parts are different. 

They have been shipping all new machines like this since December. It is the new standard configuration, and so far hasn't raised the listed price. 

This would erase any previous reservations I'd had about the stiffness of the long beam on Asteroid and Nebula 36" wide machines. The new stiffness should permits more challenging cuts.... aluminum perhaps. Vibration setting off limit switches should be minimized.

4D


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

So there may be a silver lining to my financial straits, keeping me from getting a CNC machine, to date LOLOL!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Now my efforts to justify a 2nd machine just got a boost. Thanx 4D!!

Honey ................... darn accounting dept.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks like I should have waited 8 months before making my purchase.:frown:

That's OK. I'll keep on keeping on with what I have.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Gotta' jump on the train sometime, Mike. Glad you bought when you did. I'm in the same boat with the Saturn series. The current ones are improved in many areas over our prototype. But, I'm glad I've been able to use it and help others for the last 15 months or so, so it was a good time to purchase and it's been a good machine.

David


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

The only disappointment I still have is that the V90 MK2 wasn't included among the CNCs they updated. Len also let me know they only sell a few of those each year, and that when his stock of parts for them runs out he plans to discontinue that model. For the kind of work I do for my students that small size is all I need. 

A new Comet with the taller/stronger gantry is on the wish list of purchases I have recommended my college buy to replace the aging Shark HD 2.0 we have but don't use much any more. It had more Z clearance than the original Probotix machines and was use for cutting 3D parts that wouldn't fit under their low gantry. 

4D


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the update 4D, as I may take another look at a Probotix machine . I did have my heart set on a Pro4848 from CNCrouterparts , but not sure if the cost outweighs anything the Probotix can do .

4D , is this still an older pic?


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Do those Green motors stick out that far?
Wow, i'd hate to see a board or whatever 
take a nice bump into them.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Thanks for the update 4D, as I may take another look at a Probotix machine . I did have my heart set on a Pro4848 from CNCrouterparts , but not sure if the cost outweighs anything the Probotix can do .
> 
> 4D , is this still an older pic?


Definetly not knocking the Probotix machines, as I have worked with many of them, but the Pro4848 is in a whole different class. It gives you real linear bearings, rack and pinion and ballscrew on the Z axis. You also get much faster cutting and rapid speeds.

Advantage to the Probotix line is they truly are plug and play. Both companies have very good customer service.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

The green steppers do stick out. I came up with a 3D printed half sphere that slips over them to protect me from a poke when I get too close to them. 

The photos on their web page don't look to be updated yet. The new models will have a gantry beam that is twice the thickness as the old, and the gap between gantry and MDF top has been increased by 2". They've also gone to two separate bearing on each Z rail that are spread apart for more stiffness than the single long bearing they used to use. 

4D


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

beltramidave said:


> Definetly not knocking the Probotix machines, as I have worked with many of them, but the Pro4848 is in a whole different class. It gives you real linear bearings, rack and pinion and ballscrew on the Z axis. You also get much faster cutting and rapid speeds.
> 
> Advantage to the Probotix line is they truly are plug and play. Both companies have very good customer service.



I’m with you on this one . Probotix looks like a very capable machine ,and we have all seen what the members here have accomplished with them. 
That said , I’m not looking for the path of least resistance ,and don’t mind the extra time involved to build my own electronics etc . I would like the learning experience also , so I guess I’ll stick with plan A and get the Pro4848


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

The new Probotix 60mm x 60mm gantry beam is still quite a bit less than the 80mm x 160mm one on the Pro4848. What I don’t understand is why CNCRouterParts uses smaller 40mm x 80mm for the main X axis. On my DIY I used the 80x160 here also. It carries the weight of the entire gantry plus the stock and the stock support frame.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

The gantry design that probotix uses benefits from the rails bolted to the top and bottom. Any guide rails bolted to the side of a beam don't make them significantly stiffer/resistant to deflection. 

4D


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

BalloonEngineer said:


> The new Probotix 60mm x 60mm gantry beam is still quite a bit less than the 80mm x 160mm one on the Pro4848. What I don’t understand is why CNCRouterParts uses smaller 40mm x 80mm for the main X axis. On my DIY I used the 80x160 here also. It carries the weight of the entire gantry plus the stock and the stock support frame.


I thought the same thing , as I’d like to see the same size on the sides as they use for the gantry.
I was looking at an Evolution 2.0. 
It’s a newer version of Joe’s first Evo, which used V bearings and is now using linear bearings.
However, I think the cost is going to be simular after I pay the shipping from differant sources , so a Pro4848 may be a better choice ,as there won’t be any trial and error trying to scratch build it . 
As I’ve mentioned in previous threads , I don’t won’t there plug and play electronics, or there air cooled spindle. I want to follow Dave’s lead on that front


----------

